

Don't Listen to Yourself: Redesigning the eBay of Latin America  - diego
http://www.slideshare.net/DanielRabinovich/daniel-rabinovich-web20-san-francisco

======
pinko
I'm sure it's well-known acronym in marketing circles, but I appreciated being
introduced for the first time to the pejorative acronym HIPPO: Highest Paid
People's Opinion.

------
pinko
Can anyone explain the concluding slide's assertion that "A/B testing is
useless when evaluating dramatic changes"?

